# What are you doing over Easter ?



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Nothing planned here, just playing it by ear and seeing what happens. Might try and catch up with a friends daughter who is here for 2 weeks from Texas seeing her father in a nursing home. Today we went and had a smorgasboard lunch so no dinner tonight - too full.Dh had his RDO today instead of Good Friday. Don't think we'll go the Royal Easter show as they charge $34  :shock:  to get in.

Might make soap tomorrow - Yeahh.

Relle.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 21, 2011)

We are going to MIL's for lunch on Good Friday, we do that every year. It's great fun. Other than that, DH has five days off *YIPPEEE* so I hope the weather is kind to us so we can get out and about with the kids and do some stuff.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 21, 2011)

SOAPING YAAAYYYYY I have 5 days off and recieved new supplies today .....hey Relle I have friends up in Texas ( QLD ) too, small world hey


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 21, 2011)

Five days at home to soap ... with new supplies from Aussie Soap Supplies and Escentials of Australia!

Plus some work in my vegie garden ... but mostly it's going to be about making and planning for making ... soap!

... and I'm planning to eat chocolate between making soap!  Have bought myself some yummie chocoate!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL @ the chocolate.....im fat enough with out it , but might sneak some of Andrews !!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 21, 2011)

Chocolate can't be fattening ... remember all that stuff about vegetables, nuts etc ... lol!

_I'm on my own ... well me and my gorgeous companion Wilson ... and although I know Wilson would love to buy me chocolates I didn't think any shops would serve him ... so decided to cut my loses and buy them for myself!_
Whatever ... I'm forget the raw vegan stuff when it comes to chocolate!

Chocolate and soap ... soap and chocolate ... and then do it all again!


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems like we are all going to eat, soap and eat chocolate.  

Trace, the Texas I'm talking about is in the US. She only gets here once a year, her father has alzheimers and parkinsons.

I just soaped a Fishermans soap with Anise EO and Lemon EO. The whole house smells like licorice.  

HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY EVERYONE.

Relle.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 22, 2011)

My parents' house tomorrow...and my husband's parents' house on Sunday.  All traveling, no soaping.   :cry: 

But hopefully no bloodshed, either.   :twisted:


----------



## carebear (Apr 22, 2011)

soaps and lotions!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 22, 2011)

I was home sick today, but hopefully tomorrow I'll be well enough to do my latest round of FO tests, and make a salt bar batch.   Going to my husband's niece's house for dinner on Easter.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 22, 2011)

cthylla said:
			
		

> My parents' house tomorrow...and my husband's parents' house on Sunday.  All traveling, no soaping.   :cry:
> 
> But hopefully no bloodshed, either.   :twisted:



So funny.  On Sunday we are having dinner at my husband's niece's house, and her sister (who is no actual blood relation to my husband) will be there with her four kids - and she is 17.  We are less than thrilled, but plan to ignore her and her brood as much as is humanly possible. To say she is an idiot is the nicest thing I can come up with.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 22, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> So funny.  On Sunday we are having dinner at my husband's niece's house, and her sister (who is no actual blood relation to my husband) will be there with her four kids - and she is 17.  We are less than thrilled, but plan to ignore her and her brood as much as is humanly possible. To say she is an idiot is the nicest thing I can come up with.



Oh wow!!  Good luck!  My MiL is *my* nemesis.  Here's to earplugs!


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Cythlla, at least you won't have to cook. Thats a good thing. 

Carebear, we want to see photos.

Kelleyaynn, all I can say is - GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 23, 2011)

I made Cool Waves (Cool Water) yesterday ... and spent today in my vegie garden ... then had a bbq tonight.  So ... tomorrow I'm hoping to do more soaping ... maybe Lemongrass Islands (Lemongrass and Coconut) ... or make some coloured soap to cut up for future soaps ... ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... choices ...


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 23, 2011)

I felt much better today, and did a lot of soaping - yea!  I did my FO tests, and made a salt bar batch.  While I was researching and writing my latest blog posts, I got the idea to make a mango butter "veggie lard bar", since they are very similar in fatty acid content.  I also came up with what I *hope* is my go to facial bar recipe.  Made 1 lb test batches of both of those.  

I could tell from my FO tests after only a couple of hours that one of them was a definite keeper, so I used that in my mango butter soap (pineapple paprika, and the smell fits the mango theme quite well).  Anyway, I put it in and had my first seize!  Luckily I got it in the mold while it was still thick glop, so I think it will be okay.  Now will have to go back and find the posts with suggestions on how to handle FOs that accelerate trace.  Because this is one FO I want to use, acceleration or not.


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2011)

Its now 2pm Sunday, have done some gardening, some labels for soap and thinking of what to soap the rest of the afternoon. I've had a visit from  friend that wanted to see all my soaps. 

Seems like we're all busy with soapy things.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 24, 2011)

I made 3 batches today in my free corflute molds lol, will post pics once cut !!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I made the time to make 'Lemongrass Islands' soap ... and I am so in love with the aroma ... yummie!

Then did some work in my vegie garden ... while planning more soaping adventures for tomorrow.  Think I will do the coloured stuff, to give me 'extras' for other soaps I plan to make!

Am loving having a five day weekend ... it's wonderful having all this time to soap.  My friends (non soapers) must think I'm a bigger nerd than ever ... as I don't want to leave the house ... just wanna keep soaping!

*kelleyaynn *your FO sounds intereseting ... **** the seize.  I've not had that happen yet ... although one spicy EO I used gave me a bit of a scare.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 25, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I made the time to make 'Lemongrass Islands' soap ... and I am so in love with the aroma ... yummie!
> 
> Then did some work in my vegie garden ... while planning more soaping adventures for tomorrow.  Think I will do the coloured stuff, to give me 'extras' for other soaps I plan to make!
> 
> ...



I don't really know if it helps or not with possible seizing because I've always done the same thing with my EOs and FOs and never had a soap sieze up in my 60 years of CP soapmaking, but I always add my fragrances to twice as much veggie oil that I hold back from the recipe before putting it into the soap mix.
In other words, if I'm adding 20mil of FO/EO to a mix I mix it with 40mil of veggie oil first.
I also add it into the mix a few drops at a time rather than all in the one hit.

It was the way my mother taught me to do things so long ago and I never did it any differently since then so I can't truly say if it helps prevent seizing or not, but I thought I'd mention it anyway in case it helps someone here.


----------



## Marianne1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well we had our huge holiday feast already,and the best thing was my children 19 and 13 did the lion's share of the work. Turkey and ham ,3 veggies and stuffing gravy,and an amazing Easter cake,not to mention all the baking wow. The best part was I was encouraged to spend as long as I wanted online shopping for soaping supplies. So several new molds for re batching,and melt and pour on their way. Found some new scents I haven't had in a while,and a new soap stamp,can't wait. Tomorrow the children also plan to get the whole family out in my yard to do all the first spring gardening needed here,yes they shamelessly spoil their mother,I'm very lucky. My daughter even made me a surprise new soap with Egyptian musk and lavender. Thanks Beatty for the tip on adding the fo's and eo's I'll be doing my soap from now on that way. I just had a batch seize last month,what a pain.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 26, 2011)

The pineapple paprika FO is really good.  A nice fruity smell without being sickening. Beatty - what you suggested to avoid seize sounds a lot like one idea I read about - putting your FO in the warm oils before you add the lye. Next time I use that FO I'll give it a try.


----------

